
Road planning with slime mould (2009) - benbreen
https://arxiv.org/abs/0912.3967
======
QualityReboot
BBC showing timelapse:
[https://youtu.be/HyzT5b0tNtk](https://youtu.be/HyzT5b0tNtk)

~~~
PavlovsCat
The southern bit doesn't strike me as efficient at all. to go to a
neighbouring blob, you'd have to go all the way to the central one, and then
back down again.

------
jnty
"When making experiments it is difficult to resist an impulse to imitate a
largescale disaster leading to contamination of one of the urban areas
spreading to the surrounding areas."

Sim City players and biology academics are basically the same then, it would
seem!

------
leggomylibro
I wnder if you could build elevation into this sort of 'analog simulation',
maybe in the form of something that a slime mould doesn't like to grow over?

It would probably be tough to get them to grow like switchbacks, tunnels, and
bridges though...

------
g4d
I enjoyed the specificity of ASDA smart price rolled oats. I wonder what
effect premium Quaker oats would have had.

